# DYT4000 vs. GS6500



## twgerber

besides the obvious deck size and price difference

Is there good reasons to spend moe on the GS6500 vs the DYT4000.

I know one is a "garden" vs. "lawn" tractor and that garden tractors are suppose to be more heavy duty.

The reason I'm asking is that there is a 2005 DYT4000 for sale here for $1700. 

I could easily spend the extra $800 on landscaping and such.

I have 3 acres will good size hill. Few trees/obstacles at this point.

Thx


----------



## Chris

Get the DYT4000 and use the $ on landscaping....It is a great machine for $$$ no doubt. Get it now! :spinsmile


----------



## dyt4000

If all your going to do is mow then the DYT is plenty of mower. However, if you ever feel you might want to do some ground engaging...tilling, grading..etc then the GS6500 is the way to go.


----------



## Chris

twgerber, did you happen to pick up the DYT this weekend or are you still making up your mind on this? The clock is a tickin! HAHA
Bye


----------



## OleGrandWizard

twgerber, did you ever make a decision on this? I bet he went with the DYT!


----------



## twgerber

*re: DYT decision*

I haven't made a decision yet. Still debating. 

It will probably be a few more weeks. I am headed out of town for a while so I will check when I get back and see if they still have them.

Not sure why you say the GS has more Power their engines are the same HP. Or is that not the way to look at it?


----------



## Chris

GS/GT is a much better tractor than the DYT. Saying that, you can get a beefy black DYT4000 unit w/24HP B&S 48" cut with step-through auto-tranny for $1599.00 (2005 model if you can still find some locally) 

There is a new GS6500 for 2006 that sounds like it is right up your alley if you want more power & a VERY TOUGH machine! The GS6500 has a 26HP/54" DECK with KOHLER. In addition, the new GS6500 has an open frame step through design on those too w/o the center hump of the 05 models. The engine here is 26 hp Vtwin Kohler Courage. It is an all black painted unit with some red/gray decals and of course handles all ground implements with ease. 

SPECIAL: 
Craftsman GS6500 Garden Tractor $2299.98 
Kohler 26-HP V-twin engine, 54-in. deck #27691 
#27692/636 $2499.00 with Auto. 

It is not just the HP rating that makes or brakes a tractor purchasing decision......


----------



## twgerber

*re: DYT decision*

The only DYT4000 I see on the sears web site is #27590 for basically $1900.

Right now I'm leaning towards the GS for $2500. I'm assuming the Auto trans is worth the extra money ;-)


----------



## Chris

It is indeed. You will be pleased with the layout, power, engine reliability and overall HEAVY DUTY nature of the GS, IMHO! Shop around, you might be able to find a GT5K or 2005 model for less than $2500!


----------



## twgerber

*re: DYT decision*

I haven't gone into the local Sears store yet to see what they have locally. 

That's my todo when I get back in town.


----------



## DixieTom

I will second the GS or GT line of 'mowers. I just got a GS6500 a month ago for use at my BIL's property (he is disabled from a oil services injury) in Opelousas and it is one fine machine. Got a special closeout w/AT for $2399, brand new!

-tom


----------



## twgerber

*re: GT5000*

I just called my local Sears and they have a 2005 GT5000 (24HP 48" deck) for $1800.

I think I might go jump on it.


----------



## HarryG

Thats a good deal if you ask me. :spinsmile


----------



## Chris

*Re: re: GT5000*



> _Originally posted by twgerber _
> *I just called my local Sears and they have a 2005 GT5000 (24HP 48" deck) for $1800.
> 
> I think I might go jump on it. *


Grab that right away....IT IS ONE HECK OF A MACHINE!!!! 
FABULOUS PRICE!


----------



## twgerber

*re: GT5000*

Well - its a done deal. And I did the 3 year service package. 

Although they told me if they can't fix it they'll replace the fine print says up to $1500 in value ;-)

Still sounds like a good deal.

Gets delivered on the 11th.

Now to find a blade and a dump trailer for it.


----------



## Waynedb

*Why is the 2006 model so much cheaper*

I just bought a GS6500 a month ago and was confused by the
much lower price on the 2006 model versus a 2005. I paid $2295 
for a 6 speed and it was $2495 for the auto but the last years model was about $3000. Does anyone know where the corners
were cut? I heard the motor does not have auto valve adjusters 
on the 2006 model and the 2005 did but I would think it would take more then that to get the price down to this years level.
Thanks Wayne


----------



## Archdean

Welcome Wayne and Twgerber!! I'll try to reply to both of you in the same post and again a hearty welcome to TF!!

Now about Sears!! If you have ever attempted to access one of their parts manuals you will see that for the same part number you will soon find out that your date of manufacture is the most important number on your machine as Sears changes parts subs quicker that you can say POOP!! Always to the lowest bidder and you may have one a month!!

In any event I am wishing many years of happy mowing!! And AGFAB makes a fine dump cart and the Blade probably should be a Sears part# at least it should fit properly and if not you will have a central bitch point!!

Dean


----------



## chrpmaster

*Re: Why is the 2006 model so much cheaper*



> _Originally posted by Waynedb _
> *I just bought a GS6500 a month ago and was confused by the
> much lower price on the 2006 model versus a 2005. I paid $2295
> for a 6 speed and it was $2495 for the auto but the last years model was about $3000. Does anyone know where the corners
> were cut? I heard the motor does not have auto valve adjusters
> on the 2006 model and the 2005 did but I would think it would take more then that to get the price down to this years level.
> Thanks Wayne *


Wayne and twgerber welcome to Tractor Forum! Feel free to join in and share.

Wayne as far as the lower pricing I'm not sure but it could be because of all the other big box stores (Lowes and Home Depot) starting to carry more name brand tractors. Competition is a very good thing.


----------



## Waynedb

Thanks for the Welcome and responses, I think I am going to go
over my GS6500 and look for ways to make it stronger. I see it has plastic pulleys on it that I will try and replace with steel.


----------



## Fordfarm

Wayne and twgerber - welcome to the board! I'm pretty much LT and GT challenged (I can kill one faster than Dean can say "POOP"!), but just wanted to extend a welcome!

Tw - I'm just down Hwy 50 about 65 miles south of ya!


----------

